
Pendulum: Python Datetimes Made Easy - jdnier
https://pendulum.eustace.io/
======
jdnier
I saw this library mentioned in a StackOverflow comment. I hadn't run into it
before. Wondering if anyone has experience using it.

~~~
jdnier
I especially like this bit, mentioned in the FAQ
([https://pendulum.eustace.io/faq/](https://pendulum.eustace.io/faq/)):

 _It also removes the notion of naive datetimes: each DateTime instance is
timezone-aware and by default in UTC for ease of use._

